# [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?



## Jarafi (26. September 2016)

*[Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

*Review*
*be quiet!*
*SILENT LOOP
*
*Herzlich willkommen

*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fSzjBGY5D1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

*Informationen zum Test

*Heute am 27.09.2016 präsentiert be quiet!, bekannt für ihre Silent-Kühlerkomponenten, eine neue Produktkategorie aus dem Kühlerbereich. Mit der „Silent Loop“ betritt be quiet! den Markt für AIO oder zu Deutsch „Kompaktwasserkühlungen“; diese gibt es zum Start in drei Radiatorgrößen. 120- , 240- sowie 280-mm und werden mit jeweils zwei Pure Wings 2 PWM Lüftern ausgestattet. Daneben ist nicht nur der Kühlblock, sondern auch der Radiator aus Kupfer gefertigt, eine Seltenheit bei Kompaktwasserkühlungen. Das wohl Interessanteste ist, daß die Pumpe bei der "Silent Loop" das Wasser nicht auf den CPU-Kühlerblock drückt, sondern absaugt - mit dieser Technik soll die Silent Loop deutlich leiser zu Werke gehen als andere Kompaktwasserkühlungen. Kosten soll die Kühlung bei uns in der 120-mm Ausführung knappe 110 Euro.
Ob der Einstieg von be quiet! in den Kompaktwasserkühlungsmarkt gelungen ist und wie quiet die "Silent Loop" ist, schaue ich mir heute im Test an.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*
Sucht euch aus, wo ihr hinwandern möchtet und Los gehts!
​
*I.Detailbetrachtung*
02. Die Montage und der Lieferumfang

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Fazit*


*I. Detailbetrachtung*

​*Zum Inhalt*​Die be quiet! Silent Loop 120-mm kommt - wie bei be quiet! üblich - in einer schicken und edlen schwarzen Umverpackung zu euch nach Hause. Darin enthalten dann natürlich die Kompaktwasserkühlung, sämtliches Montagezubehör für alle gängigen Sockel sowie zwei Pure Wings 2 PWM Lüfter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daneben befindet sich noch ein Y-PWM Kabel zum Anschluß der beiden Pure Wings Lüfter an z.B. einen PWM Anschluß auf dem Mainboard.
Wie bei anderen Kompaktwasserkühlungen auch, ist die Silent Loop von be quiet! gleich fertig befüllt. Somit kann man in der Theorie gleich mit dem Einbau loslegen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Ansonsten ist die gesamte Kompaktwasserkühlung in edlem Schwarz gehalten.
Der eigentliche Kühlblock verfügt über eine Kupferkontaktfläche zum Prozessor; diese wurde mit einer Nickelschicht versehen - zum Schutz vor z.B. Korrosion.
Auf der Oberseite befinden sich dann die beiden Schläuche mit dem G1/4 Gewinde, die die warme Kühlflüssigkeit zum Radiator leiten. Diese lassen sich auch abschrauben: in der Theorie kann man auf diese Art den Kühlkreislauf um Kühler oder Radiatoren erweitern. *Dabei geht jedoch der Garantieanspruch verloren! be quiet! wirbt auch nicht explizit damit!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man sich den Kühlblock dann noch etwas genauer ansieht, findet man neben dem 3 Pin Stromstecker, mit ausreichender Kabellänge, auch einen Stutzen, damit kann die Silent Loop theoretisch nachgefüllt oder aufgefüllt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonderes Schmankerl am Kühlblock ist die Deckelplatte aus schwarz eloxiertem und gebürstetem Aluminium mit dem silbernen be quiet! Schriftzug. Sieht natürlich im PC sehr schick aus.
Daneben setzte be quiet! bei der Pumpe auf eine „inverse Funktionsweise“: die Kühlflüssigkeit wird nicht auf den Kühlblock gedrückt, sondern abgesaugt. Dies nennt be quiet! „Reverse-Flow-Technologie. Diese soll dafür sorgen, daß die Pumpe leiser agiert, da weniger Vibrationen entstehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden Schläuche sind mit einer Länge von 39-cm ausreichend um den 120-mm Radiator entweder am Heck oder am Deckel des Gehäuses zu befestigen. Ausgestattet sind diese mit einem Knickschutz. Optisch dürfte dies nicht jedem zusagen, erfüllt jedoch seinen Zweck, denn die Zirkulation der Kühlflüssigkeit wird somit sichergestellt.
Der Radiator selbst bietet in meiner Ausführung Platz für zwei 120-mm Lüfter: hier wird also der Push-Pull Betrieb eingesetzt, was sich bei einem 120-mm Radiator ja immer anbietet. Ansonsten ist auch wie der CPU-Kühlblock der Radiator aus dem Halbedelmetall Kupfer gefertigt. Dies bedeutet, daß Korrosionen die bei Aluminiumradiatoren auftreten können, vermieden werden. Der Radiator weist dabei eine Dicke von 9,7-cm auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für eine ordentliche Belüftung, die jedoch auch leise sein soll, liefert be quiet! zwei 120-mm Pure Wings PWM Lüfter mit bis zu 2000-U/min mit. Angeschlossen werden diese entweder an eine separate Lüftersteuerung oder aber ans Mainboard und dann per BIOS geregelt.
Ansonsten ist noch zu erwähnen, daß die Silent Loop in Kooperation mit Alphacool entwickelt wurde.
An der gesamten Verarbeitung gibt es an der Silent Loop von be quiet! nichts auszusetzen.

Werfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf die technischen Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​*Die Montage und der Lieferumfang *

*Zum Inhalt*

​Im Lieferumfang der be quiet! Silent Loop Edition befindet sich alles, was ihr für den Einbau benötigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Montagesystem setzt be quiet! endlich auf ein sich selbsterklärendes und super einfaches System, was keinen vor große Herausforderungen stellen sollte. 
Es müssen etwa 10-15 Minuten eingeplant werden und es sollte ein Schraubendreher zur Hand sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*II. der Test*

​*Zum Inhalt*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Testsystem*

​*Zum Inhalt*​
Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-9590 wird in meinem Test mit* vier Modulen*, sprich acht Kernen betrieben, um die großen Kühler ordentlich auszulasten.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr der Tabellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Temperaturmessungen*

​*Zum Inhalt*
​Die     Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau      statt.

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden  mit der Serienbelüftung getestet.
 Dieser wird bei maximaler Drehzahl betrieben.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpenföhn Glatteis verwendet. 
  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus WORK bzw.               FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um   möglichst             aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Raumtemperatur noch nicht abgezogen!*
 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Lautstärke*
​*Zum Inhalt*​
Die beiden Pure Wings 2 PWM Lüfter von be quiet! agieren bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V  hörbar, dies ist einfach der hohen Umdrehungszahl geschuldet. Reduziert man die Lüfterspannung auf 7-V, so vernimmt man die Lüfter kaum noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*III. Fazit*

​*Zum Inhalt*

Mit der Silent Loop hat be quiet! ihre ersten Kompaktwasserkühlung im Angebot. 
Diese sind preislich über den High-End Lüfterkühlern wie dem D15 oder dem Olymp angesiedelt. Dafür erhält man eine sehr gute Kühlperformance bei einer - unter Maximaldrehzahl der Lüfter - lauten Geräuschkulisse. Man muß die Lüfter hier natürlich nicht mit 12-V betreiben, jedoch gleiches Recht für alle Kühler. In unteren Drehzahlbereichen sind die Lüfter dann deutlich leiser als so manches Konkurrenzprodukt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Montage geht einfach von der Hand und auch an der gesamten Verarbeitung gibt es nichts auszusetzen.
Positiv sei noch erwähnt, die Kühlung läßt sich erweitern, nachfüllen und der Radiator ist aus Kupfer gefertigt.

Störend sind für viele sicher der Preis, als auch die Lautstärke bei 12-V der Lüfter.
 Für User, die sich eine Kompaktwasserkühlung anschaffen möchten, ist die Silent Loop erste Wahl, allen anderen seine dann doch die High-End Luftkühler oder eine echte Wasserkühlung ans Herz gelegt.



*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*be quiet! SILENT LOOP im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*be quiet! SILENT LOOP ** auf der be quiet!-Webseite.

**
*


*Weitere Links zu den Hardwarecheckern und Reviews*

*Youtube-Kanal von Die Hardwarechecker*​


----------



## Jarafi (27. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Danke für den mal wieder sehr pünktlichen Test 
Schade, das du nichts zur Pumpe gesagt hast, damit stehen und fallen die AiOs eigentlich immer


----------



## Jarafi (27. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Danke für den mal wieder sehr pünktlichen Test
> Schade, das du nichts zur Pumpe gesagt hast, damit stehen und fallen die AiOs eigentlich immer



Danke, kann ich noch was zu ergänzen, war Zeitlich etwas knapp 

Grüße


----------



## Chimera (27. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Toll, dass auch von dir ne Review am Start ist  Was mich bisher am meisten an der ganzen Loop stört: dass man laut anderen Reviews das Teil nicht erweitern könne bzw. dann die Garantie futschikato ist. Zudem irritiert mich eine Passage bei CB, wo erwähnt wird, dass sogar ne Drosselung der Pumpe zum Garantieverlust führen soll: "Auf Durchflussmessungen und die Erweiterung des Silent Loop um einen zusätzlichen Kühler und Radiator wurde bewusst verzichtet: Ebenso wie durch eine Pumpendrosselung geht dies mit dem Garantieverlust des Silent Loop einher."  Da frag ich mich aber, warum sie dann ne erweiterbare AIO bringen, wenn Erweiterungen gar nicht vorgesehen sind und vorallem: wie wollen die bei ner RMA sehen, ob das Teil an 12V, 9V oder 7V betrieben wurde?
Naja, da sie hier bei uns in der CH immo eh noch viiiiiiel zu teuer ist, warte ich erst mal genauere Infos ab.


----------



## BeaverCheese (27. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Hallo!

Hier auch ein Test mit dem 240er-Radiator:
be quiet! Silent Loop im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Jarafi (27. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Chimera schrieb:


> Toll, dass auch von dir ne Review am Start ist  Was mich bisher am meisten an der ganzen Loop stört: dass man laut anderen Reviews das Teil nicht erweitern könne bzw. dann die Garantie futschikato ist. Zudem irritiert mich eine Passage bei CB, wo erwähnt wird, dass sogar ne Drosselung der Pumpe zum Garantieverlust führen soll: "Auf Durchflussmessungen und die Erweiterung des Silent Loop um einen zusätzlichen Kühler und Radiator wurde bewusst verzichtet: Ebenso wie durch eine Pumpendrosselung geht dies mit dem Garantieverlust des Silent Loop einher."  Da frag ich mich aber, warum sie dann ne erweiterbare AIO bringen, wenn Erweiterungen gar nicht vorgesehen sind und vorallem: wie wollen die bei ner RMA sehen, ob das Teil an 12V, 9V oder 7V betrieben wurde?
> 
> Grüße
> Naja, da sie hier bei uns in der CH immo eh noch viiiiiiel zu teuer ist, warte ich erst mal genauere Infos ab.



Ich kann das gerne mal noch genauer abklären 
Wie gesagt, war etwas kurzfristig.


----------



## vfxworld (27. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Danke für das Review. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass mir immer mehr Reviews viel zu unkritisch sind. Auch z.B. bei dem Review speziell zur Pumpe: "Diese soll dafür sorgen [...]". Das ist doch ein Review oder? Sorgt sie also im Vergleich zu anderen Pumpen wirklich dafür, oder ist das nur Marketing?  Bis auf den Kupferraditor finde ich hier nix weltbewegendes. Auch stellt sich mir wie gesagt die Frage, ob die neue Pumpe tatsächlich so einen Unterschied macht. Am Beispiel meiner H110i kann ich sagen: Gute Kühlung, Pumpe auf Quiet unhörbar. Welchen Mehrwert hat diese neue Technologie, ausser besseres Marketing? Zudem, Preis hoch, genau wie bei den Mitbewerben, nen Sleeve hätte den Schläuchen gut getan. 

Gutes, aber wohl nicht überragendes Produkt, zum hohen Preis. Kein wirklicher Mehrwert, ausser auf dem Papier und vom Design her schlechter als meine H110i. Gut das ich nicht gewartet habe. Softwaresteuerung fehlt leider auch. Hm...


----------



## Chimera (27. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



vfxworld schrieb:


> Danke für das Review. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass mir immer mehr Reviews viel zu unkritisch sind. Auch z.B. bei dem Review speziell zur Pumpe: "Diese soll dafür sorgen [...]". Das ist doch ein Review oder? Sorgt sie also im Vergleich zu anderen Pumpen wirklich dafür, oder ist das nur Marketing?  Bis auf den Kupferraditor finde ich hier nix weltbewegendes. Auch stellt sich mir wie gesagt die Frage, ob die neue Pumpe tatsächlich so einen Unterschied macht. Am Beispiel meiner H110i kann ich sagen: Gute Kühlung, Pumpe auf Quiet unhörbar. Welchen Mehrwert hat diese neue Technologie, ausser besseres Marketing? Zudem, Preis hoch, genau wie bei den Mitbewerben, nen Sleeve hätte den Schläuchen gut getan.
> 
> Gutes, aber wohl nicht überragendes Produkt, zum hohen Preis. Kein wirklicher Mehrwert, ausser auf dem Papier und vom Design her schlechter als meine H110i. Gut das ich nicht gewartet habe. Softwaresteuerung fehlt leider auch. Hm...



Naja, die Pumpe ist ja an sich dieselbe wie bei der Kelvin und bei der Eisbaer, ne Alphacool DC-LT Ultra Low Noise. Bei der BQ soll halt einfach die Flussrichtung geändert sein. Das an sich wird schon ne Tatsache sein, ob es aber nen guten oder nur maketingmässigen Erfolg bietet, wird man über nen längeren Zeitraum beobachten müssen. Der görsste Vorteil aber ist sicher (was man vorallem mal aus ökologischer Sicht sehen sollte): man muss sie nicht wie andere AIOs irgendwann wegschmeissen, weil die Pumpe mal anfängt zu harzen, rattern oder pfeifen oder weil die Kühlflüssigkeit so sehr nachgelassen hat, dass sie unbrauchbar wird. Das und eben (im Falle der Kelvin und der Eisbaer), dass man sie problemlos erweitern kann. Ok, auch die Silent Loop kann man erweitern, halt einfach mit Garantieverlust.
So gesehen bietet so ein Teil natürlich schon einige Vorteile gegenüber den 08/15-AIOs, die alle wie ein Ei dem anderen gleichen (die CoolIt Modelle sehen gleich aus wie alle CoolIt, die Asetek wie alle Asetek). Und es sind nun mal die Details, welche den Unterschied machen. Drum griff ich ja auch zur A80 von Cryorig und nicht zu Corsair, Antec, etc.: die Cryorig ist die einzige AIO, wo der Hersteller auch mal an die heissen VRMs um den CPU Sockel gedacht hat  Ist zwar wirklich nur ein Mini-Detail (nebst ner anständigen Backplate und nicht so ein Plastikzeugs), doch in so nem Markt machen es halt die Details. Genauso wie der (für mich!) einzige Pluspunkt von den Corsair i-Modellen bzw. der NZXT Kraken die Softwaresteuerung ist. Zu nem Modell ohne Corsair Link/NZXT CAM würd ich jedenfalls nie greifen, wenn ich eins von diesen beiden Herstellern wählen müsst, da die anderen Modelle eben keine Besonderheit gegenüber anderen umgelabelten AIOs bieten.
Natürlich sind solche Modelle wie die Silent Loop, Kelvin, Eisbaer, usw. auch eher für die Leute interessant, welche mit dem Gedanken spielen, das Teil später evtl. doch mal zu erweitern oder anstatt den Schläuchen Hardtubes anzubringen oder, oder... Wer ne Kaufen-Einbauen-Vergessen-Kühlung will, der kann auch zu jedem anderen Modell greifen. Für mich der grösste Kritikpunkt an dem Teil ist einfach, dass es mit diesen Lüftern einfach noch zu teuer ist. Die Kelvin ist ja baugleich (halt nicht funktionsgleich) und hat auch keine schlechten Lüfter, kostet aber deutlich weniger und auch die Eisbaeren sind viel günstiger. Drum hät in meinen(!) Augen BQ da schon min. Lüfter a la Shadow Wings anbringen dürfen.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Lesen.



Sehr schick. 
Kommst du auch noch an eine Loop mit 280er Radiator heran?
Das ist ja die neue "Bauform" wenns um Wasserkästen geht.

Desweiteren hat BeQuiet ja einen Trend verpasst. Das BeQuiet Logo auf dem Kühlblock ist nicht beleuchtet.


----------



## Guru4GPU (27. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Lustig - gerade google ich nach einem Review des be quiet! Sitelt Loop´s und promt lande ich wieder auf der PCGH Xtreme


----------



## Jarafi (27. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sehr schick.
> Kommst du auch noch an eine Loop mit 280er Radiator heran?
> Das ist ja die neue "Bauform" wenns um Wasserkästen geht.
> 
> Desweiteren hat BeQuiet ja einen Trend verpasst. Das BeQuiet Logo auf dem Kühlblock ist nicht beleuchtet.



Zum Glück ohne bling bling 

Grüße


----------



## PolluxFix (28. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Könnte man die Silent Loop prinzipell auch mit einem Ausgleichsbehälter "erweitern"?


----------



## Jarafi (28. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



PolluxFix schrieb:


> Könnte man die Silent Loop prinzipell auch mit einem Ausgleichsbehälter "erweitern"?



Sollte theoretisch machbar sein, ich kläre jedoch noch, ob die Pumpe dafür nicht zu schwach Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (28. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



PolluxFix schrieb:


> Könnte man die Silent Loop prinzipell auch mit einem Ausgleichsbehälter "erweitern"?



Könnte man, dann ist die Garantie aber weg


----------



## Chimera (28. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Zudem könnte man dann ja gleich zur Eisbaer greifen und so 2 Fliegen klatschen: 1) hat man dann nen AGB und 2) verliert man keine Garantie  Find es jedoch immer noch recht komisch, dass sich gerade BQ da so zeigt. Fractal z.B. wirbt ja explizit damit: Fractal Design. Besser wäre da, wenn sie es ähnlich wie die Hersteller mit den Grakas bei Kühlerwechsel machen: Modding an sich ja, aber wenn Schaden durch die Erweiterung entstand, dann keine Garantie. Sprich solange der Schaden nicht durch erweitern und/oder ändern der Bauteile entstand und man sie im Originalzustand einsendet... Wäre aus meiner(!) Sicht jedenfalls toll, doch ob man auf meinen Wunschtraum hört?


----------



## Narbennarr (29. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

be quiet! war schon immer recht kritisch mit modifikationen. Die haben vermutlich einfach keine Lust sich mit selbstverschuldeten Defekten herumzuschlagen


----------



## -H1N1- (29. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

@Narbennarr: Arbeitest Du eigentlich schon am Review für den Eiswolf ?


----------



## Narbennarr (29. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Nein, ich hätte leider gar keine GPU die ich damit bestücken könnte


----------



## Jarafi (29. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> be quiet! war schon immer recht kritisch mit modifikationen. Die haben vermutlich einfach keine Lust sich mit selbstverschuldeten Defekten herumzuschlagen



Handhabt jeder Hersteller meistens anders. Denke, du kannst bei einer AIO auch sehr viel modifizieren, da wirst ja nicht mehr fertig mit der Garantiebeschreibung.


----------



## Chimera (29. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Handhabt jeder Hersteller meistens anders. Denke, du kannst bei einer AIO auch sehr viel modifizieren, da wirst ja nicht mehr fertig mit der Garantiebeschreibung.



Da hast du sicher recht, aber man könnte es doch recht rudimentär halten: erlaubt sind z.B. Anpassungen der Schläuche (falls Länge zu kurz/lang, man anderen Durchmesser möcht, etc.), erweitern des Radiators und Kühlererweiterung, fertig. Geht man jedoch der Pumpe ans Leder bzw. öffnet sie, dann Garantieverlust. Klar, um sich rechtlinh komplett abzusichern, müsst man wohl ne 100 seitige Bestimmung bringen, doch denke mal, dass es den meisten ja auch gar nicht um extreme Mods oder Erweiterungen geht. Denke mal, wer sich so ein Teil kauft, der wird ja auch kaum so viel in Mods investieren wollen, sonst könnt man ja gleich ne Custom Wakü zusammenbauen.
Naja, ich hoffe mal, dass sich evtl. noch jemand von BQ/Listan zu dem Thema äussern würd. Wie gesagt, Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntermassen zu letzt


----------



## Jarafi (29. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Chimera schrieb:


> Da hast du sicher recht, aber man könnte es doch recht rudimentär halten: erlaubt sind z.B. Anpassungen der Schläuche (falls Länge zu kurz/lang, man anderen Durchmesser möcht, etc.), erweitern des Radiators und Kühlererweiterung, fertig. Geht man jedoch der Pumpe ans Leder bzw. öffnet sie, dann Garantieverlust. Klar, um sich rechtlinh komplett abzusichern, müsst man wohl ne 100 seitige Bestimmung bringen, doch denke mal, dass es den meisten ja auch gar nicht um extreme Mods oder Erweiterungen geht. Denke mal, wer sich so ein Teil kauft, der wird ja auch kaum so viel in Mods investieren wollen, sonst könnt man ja gleich ne Custom Wakü zusammenbauen.
> Naja, ich hoffe mal, dass sich evtl. noch jemand von BQ/Listan zu dem Thema äussern würd. Wie gesagt, Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntermassen zu letzt



Kar, verstehe was du meinst!  Ich versuche mal noch was rauszubekommen.

Grüße


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Ist klar geregelt:  Handbuch



> Mit     Manipulationen     oder     baulichen     Veränderungen     jeglicher     Art     sowie     Beschädigungen durch     mechanischer Einwirkung erlischt jeder    Garantieanspruch.



Alternativen die ein Öffnen erlauben:

Predator - AIO  – EK Webshop

Eisbaer | Alphacool


----------



## Narbennarr (29. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Chimera schrieb:


> Da hast du sicher recht, aber man könnte es doch recht rudimentär halten: erlaubt sind z.B. Anpassungen der Schläuche (falls Länge zu kurz/lang, man anderen Durchmesser möcht, etc.), erweitern des Radiators und Kühlererweiterung, fertig. Geht man jedoch der Pumpe ans Leder bzw. öffnet sie, dann Garantieverlust. Klar, um sich rechtlinh komplett abzusichern, müsst man wohl ne 100 seitige Bestimmung bringen, doch denke mal, dass es den meisten ja auch gar nicht um extreme Mods oder Erweiterungen geht. Denke mal, wer sich so ein Teil kauft, der wird ja auch kaum so viel in Mods investieren wollen, sonst könnt man ja gleich ne Custom Wakü zusammenbauen.
> Naja, ich hoffe mal, dass sich evtl. noch jemand von BQ/Listan zu dem Thema äussern würd. Wie gesagt, Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntermassen zu letzt



Was meinst wieviele Leute es schaffen, dass das Teil dann nicht richtig dicht ist und damit ihre Hardware himmeln. Und genaue diese Leute nörgeln dann beim Service rum bzgl Schadensersatz etc. Hätte ich auch kein Bock drauf 
EK und AC sind auf WaKü spezialisiert, das sind imo ganz andere Vorrausetzungen damit umzugehen.


----------



## Chimera (29. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Was meinst wieviele Leute es schaffen, dass das Teil dann nicht richtig dicht ist und damit ihre Hardware himmeln. Und genaue diese Leute nörgeln dann beim Service rum bzgl Schadensersatz etc. Hätte ich auch kein Bock drauf
> EK und AC sind auf WaKü spezialisiert, das sind imo ganz andere Vorrausetzungen damit umzugehen.



Ok, aber dann hät BQ ja auch ganz einfach ne 08/15 Asetek oder CoolIt wählen können, dann wäre es für mich(!) auch vollkommen i.O. gewesen. Aber so macht es rein von der Logik her einfach nicht viel Sinn. Naja, dem Fall für mich schon 2 gewichtige Contrapunkte, weshalb ich eher zur Kelvin S24 als zur Silent Loop greifen würd oder eben zur Eisbaer.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (30. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

@ Chimera
Die Zielrichtungen der Fractal, der Eisbaer und der Silent Loop sind unterschiedlich. Die Eisbaer wurde klar dahingehend entwickelt ein ganzes Ökosystem zu bedienen. Sprich, es kommt die Eiswolf und vorbefüllte Grafikkartenkühler und Radiatoren die man alle miteinander verbinden kann ohne das System befüllen zu müssen. 
Die Fractal Kelvin war damals die erste AIO am Markt die offen damit beworben wurde erweiterbar zu sein. Das war der erste Ansatz diesen Weg zu gehen.
Die Silent Loop richtet sich an klassische AIO Nutzer die eben kein Interesse an Erweiterungen haben sondern einfach nur einen extrem leisen Wasserkühler für ihre CPU benötigen. 

So gesehen ist für jeden Wunsch etwas dabei. Der eine sieht bei dem einen Produkt Vorteile, ein Anderer eben beim nächsten Produkt. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (30. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



vfxworld schrieb:


> Danke für das Review. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass mir immer mehr Reviews viel zu unkritisch sind. Auch z.B. bei dem Review speziell zur Pumpe: "Diese soll dafür sorgen [...]". Das ist doch ein Review oder? Sorgt sie also im Vergleich zu anderen Pumpen wirklich dafür, oder ist das nur Marketing?  Bis auf den Kupferraditor finde ich hier nix weltbewegendes. Auch stellt sich mir wie gesagt die Frage, ob die neue Pumpe tatsächlich so einen Unterschied macht. Am Beispiel meiner H110i kann ich sagen: Gute Kühlung, Pumpe auf Quiet unhörbar. Welchen Mehrwert hat diese neue Technologie, ausser besseres Marketing? Zudem, Preis hoch, genau wie bei den Mitbewerben, nen Sleeve hätte den Schläuchen gut getan.
> 
> Gutes, aber wohl nicht überragendes Produkt, zum hohen Preis. Kein wirklicher Mehrwert, ausser auf dem Papier und vom Design her schlechter als meine H110i. Gut das ich nicht gewartet habe. Softwaresteuerung fehlt leider auch. Hm...



Kann ich dir absolut nicht zustimmen, ja klar die Pumpe der H110i GT leise, wenn der PC 3 Meter weit weg steht vielleicht. Hatte 4 Stück davon und kann nicht behaupten, dass die Pumpe todesleise ist.
Hören kann man sie auf jeden Fall. Und zu der Pumpe wurde nichts großartiges gesagt, also kannst du auch nicht aus diesem Review daraus schlussfolgern, was besser ist und was nicht. Dein Vergleich ist ebenso unkritisch.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Womit misst Du eigentlich die Geräuschemission (siehe Chartsgrafiken, Legende)? Schallpegelmeßgeräte können unter 30 dB(A) doch nichts Verwertbares anzeigen. Und in welchem Abstand? Und dB(A) was? Slow oder fast?

23 dB(A) ambientes Grundgeräusch im Raum - das schafft man gerade mal in einem guten reflektionsarmen Raum, der mindestens  ein paar Tausender gekostet hat und wenn man gutes Equipment zum Messen hat.
Ich habe einen echten Raum-im Raum und musste trotzdem extrem dämmen, um die 20 dB(A) zu schaffen. Will man noch weiter runter, z.B.  <20 dB (nicht dBA), dann wird es sogar hoch sechs- oder gar gleich siebenstellig.


----------



## xHaru (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Tut mir Leid, aber ohne Referenzlüfter ist diese Review schon irgendwie nicht so ganz Aussagekräftig, besonders, wenn wir mal beachten, dass hier 90% der User eigene Lüfter verwenden. eLoop, BlacksilentPro, Silentwings und Noctua-Lüfter sollten hier wenigstens im Vergleich noch drinnen sein... oder wenigstens einer der genannten Lüfter. Mit Referenzlüftern würde die tatsächliche Leistung des Kühlkörpers, der Widerstand und die daraus resultierende Geräuschentwicklung hierdurch klar werden. So allerdings leider nicht. Das ist ein großer Kritikpunkt, der nicht unbeachtet gelassen werden sollte. 

Ansonsten schicke Review.


----------



## Jarafi (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



FormatC schrieb:


> Womit misst Du eigentlich die Geräuschemission (siehe Chartsgrafiken, Legende)? Schallpegelmeßgeräte können unter 30 dB(A) doch nichts Verwertbares anzeigen. Und in welchem Abstand? Und dB(A) was? Slow oder fast?
> 
> 23 dB(A) ambientes Grundgeräusch im Raum - das schafft man gerade mal in einem guten reflektionsarmen Raum, der mindestens  ein paar Tausender gekostet hat und wenn man gutes Equipment zum Messen hat.
> Ich habe einen echten Raum-im Raum und musste trotzdem extrem dämmen, um die 20 dB(A) zu schaffen. Will man noch weiter runter, z.B.  <20 dB (nicht dBA), dann wird es sogar hoch sechs- oder gar gleich siebenstellig.



Die Geräusche werden mit einem VOLTCRAFT SL-100 gemessen bei einem Absatnd von 60 cm Forntal zum Kühler ausgerichtet. Gemessen wird in dB(A) Fast.






xHaru schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber ohne Referenzlüfter ist diese  Review schon irgendwie nicht so ganz Aussagekräftig, besonders, wenn wir  mal beachten, dass hier 90% der User eigene Lüfter verwenden. eLoop,  BlacksilentPro, Silentwings und Noctua-Lüfter sollten hier wenigstens im  Vergleich noch drinnen sein... oder wenigstens einer der genannten  Lüfter. Mit Referenzlüftern würde die tatsächliche Leistung des  Kühlkörpers, der Widerstand und die daraus resultierende  Geräuschentwicklung hierdurch klar werden. So allerdings leider nicht.  Das ist ein großer Kritikpunkt, der nicht unbeachtet gelassen werden  sollte.
> 
> Ansonsten schicke Review.



Danke, aber war etwas kurzfristig alles. Kann da siche rnoch was nachreichen, aber ist zeitlich zur Zeit etwas schwer.
Aber ich schaue mal, was sich machen lässt.

Grüße


----------



## vfxworld (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Kann ich dir absolut nicht zustimmen, ja klar die Pumpe der H110i GT leise, wenn der PC 3 Meter weit weg steht vielleicht. Hatte 4 Stück davon und kann nicht behaupten, dass die Pumpe todesleise ist.
> Hören kann man sie auf jeden Fall. Und zu der Pumpe wurde nichts großartiges gesagt, also kannst du auch nicht aus diesem Review daraus schlussfolgern, was besser ist und was nicht. Dein Vergleich ist ebenso unkritisch.



Mein PC steht auf dem Schreibtisch direkt neben mir und alles was ich höre ist der Luftstrom und die Lager de Stock H110i Lüfter, die sind nämlich tatsächlich recht nervig. Hattest du die Pumpe per Corsair Link auf Quiet gestellt? Auf Performence ist sie nämlich tatsächlich laut. Auf Quiet kann ich sie allerdings nicht hören. 

Ausserdem vergleiche ich hier gar nichts, ich kritisiere lediglich das, was mir so generell in vielen Hardwarereviews auffällt. Viele kommen mir so vor, als wolle man schnellstmöglich ein Video/Artikel raushauen und überfliegt die Hardware. Dann bekommt man Informationen, die man sich auch selber quasi zusammenreimen kann. Klar kann ich aus dem Review nichts großartiges zur Pumpe schlußfolgern und sie somit nicht mit der H110i Pumpe vergleichen, denn wie du richtig sagst, wird hier nicht darauf eingegangen. Also scheint meine Kritik durchaus berechtigt zu sein, denn wieso brauch ich dann ein Review, wenn nicht auf wesentliche Dinge eingegangen wird? Ich habe lediglich festgestellt, dass ich meine Pumpe hier nicht hören kann. Oder sie wird von den Lüftergeräuschen überdeckt, was sie also somit eh recht leise machen würde.

@Jarafi: Sorry das das gerade in deinen Thread kommt, ist nichts persönliches. Ich stelle das bei vielen Reviews fest, gerade bei Hardware die mich interessiert. Meist bekommt man nur oberflächliche Infos. Aber auch die sind schon gut was Wert. Danke also für deine Mühe und einen ersten Einblick.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



vfxworld schrieb:


> Mein PC steht auf dem Schreibtisch direkt neben mir und alles was ich höre ist der Luftstrom und die Lager de Stock H110i Lüfter, die sind nämlich tatsächlich recht nervig. Hattest du die Pumpe per Corsair Link auf Quiet gestellt? Auf Performence ist sie nämlich tatsächlich laut. Auf Quiet kann ich sie allerdings nicht hören.
> 
> Ausserdem vergleiche ich hier gar nichts, ich kritisiere lediglich das, was mir so generell in vielen Hardwarereviews auffällt. Viele kommen mir so vor, als wolle man schnellstmöglich ein Video/Artikel raushauen und überfliegt die Hardware. Dann bekommt man Informationen, die man sich auch selber quasi zusammenreimen kann. Klar kann ich aus dem Review nichts großartiges zur Pumpe schlußfolgern und sie somit nicht mit der H110i Pumpe vergleichen, denn wie du richtig sagst, wird hier nicht darauf eingegangen. Also scheint meine Kritik durchaus berechtigt zu sein, denn wieso brauch ich dann ein Review, wenn nicht auf wesentliche Dinge eingegangen wird? Ich habe lediglich festgestellt, dass ich meine Pumpe hier nicht hören kann. Oder sie wird von den Lüftergeräuschen überdeckt, was sie also somit eh recht leise machen würde.
> 
> @Jarafi: Sorry das das gerade in deinen Thread kommt, ist nichts persönliches. Ich stelle das bei vielen Reviews fest, gerade bei Hardware die mich interessiert. Meist bekommt man nur oberflächliche Infos. Aber auch die sind schon gut was Wert. Danke also für deine Mühe und einen ersten Einblick.



Quiet Modus war bei allen 4 aktiv und naja.. wie die meisten PCs hier ist auch mein PC mehr oder weniger auf Lautstärke ausgelegt.
Da finde ich sogar, dass die H110i (die Pumpe) lauter ist, als die Corsair Lüfter bei 500rpm. Die waren bei mir stets laufruhig und hatten auch keine sonstigen Probleme (4x 2 Lüfter).

Mein PC steht ebenso neben mir, direkt neben mir, deshalb ist so eine AiO eher nichts für mich. Die Lautstärke ist natürlich nicht laut, sie ist leise, aber jeder will es eben am leisesten.

Die Kritik hingegen kann ich nachvollziehen, mir fehlt auch die Pumpenlautstärke und die Details im Näheren.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



FormatC schrieb:


> Womit misst Du eigentlich die Geräuschemission (siehe Chartsgrafiken, Legende)? Schallpegelmeßgeräte können unter 30 dB(A) doch nichts Verwertbares anzeigen. Und in welchem Abstand? Und dB(A) was? Slow oder fast?
> 
> 23 dB(A) ambientes Grundgeräusch im Raum - das schafft man gerade mal in einem guten reflektionsarmen Raum, der mindestens  ein paar Tausender gekostet hat und wenn man gutes Equipment zum Messen hat.
> Ich habe einen echten Raum-im Raum und musste trotzdem extrem dämmen, um die 20 dB(A) zu schaffen. Will man noch weiter runter, z.B.  <20 dB (nicht dBA), dann wird es sogar hoch sechs- oder gar gleich siebenstellig.



Einer der vielen Gründe, weshalb man Schalldruck-Angaben in der Regel eher belächeln sollte.
Habe  ebenfalls mit dem schrottigen SL-100 angefangen, für mich dann aber schnell herausgefunden, dass ich damit keine sinnvollen Vergleiche aufstellen kann.
Als Ersatz ziehe ich in erster Linie die subjektive aber gewissenhafte Umschreibung vor. Das bringt dem Leser deutlich mehr, als wenn er sich [mehr oder weniger unwissend] an verzerrten Werten entlanghangelt und dabei insbesondere die jeweilige Charakteristik vollkommen außer Acht lässt. Denn letztlich ist die (individuelle) Wahrnehmung von Geräuschquellen vor allem eins: ein psychologisches Phänomen, das sich nunmal nicht numerisch erfassen und vereinheitlichen lässt.

Selbige Problematik lässt sich bspw. auch beim Test auf Hardwareluxx beobachten.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Die Geräusche werden mit einem VOLTCRAFT SL-100 gemessen bei einem Absatnd von 60 cm Forntal zum Kühler ausgerichtet. Gemessen wird in dB(A) Fast.



Der Messbereich des SL-100 geht nur von 30  bis 130 dB A/C, außerdem werden die Geräte leider unkalibriert verkauft. 
Da sollte auch was im Handbuch dazu stehen. Unbedingt einmal kalibrieren lassen, das hilft ungemein.
Ein extremes Problem ist auch die völlig falsche Bewertung bei der A-Kurve im Low-Modus, denn da misst man im niedrigen dB(A)-Bereich fast 10 dB(A) zu wenig.
Bei lauteren Geräuschen werden es dann schon schnell mal 20 dB(A) Differenz, die man zu wenig misst. 

Die SL-100 sollte man, wenn überhaupt, nur im High-Modus nutzen, Low ist komplett ungeeignet, weil  es unlogischerweise bei sinkenden Pegeln umso ungenauer wird.
Selbst das deutlich teurere SL-400 hat auf Low extreme Fehler. Beim Kalibrieren meiner Messmikrofone in der Chamber hatte ich das SL-400 mal spaßeshalber mal mit dabei.
Bis zu 8 dB(A)  zu wenig bei geringen Pegeln sind dann schon problematisch. Das Problem ist auch die verwendete Kapsel, denn Lüftergeräusche gehen weit über 8 KHz hinaus.

Wie schon geschrieben, Pegel für den Raum von deutlich unterhalb von 30 db(A) sind mit amateurmäßigen Mitteln definitiv nicht einmal annähernd zu erreichen.
Ich empfehle eine regelmäßige Kalibrierung, denn ich merke sogar bei richtigen Messmikrofonen immer wieder Unterschiede. Sogar das SL-400 ist ein Schätzeisen und erst bei
Pegeln oberhalb von 40 dB(A) einigermaßen verwendbar. Alles andere ist und bleibt leider Lotto. Zumal diese Pegelmessgeräte gar nicht für solche Einsätze gedacht sind.

Kleiner Tipp:
Bei solche großen Entfernungen sind die Ergebnisse viel zu ungenau, weil Nebengeräusche und die Raumcharakteristik viel zu stark ins Gewicht fallen können. 
So etwas wie 30 bis maximal 50 cm sind sicher für das SL-100 die deutlich bessere Vorgabe. Ich gehe selbst im meinem Messraum nie über 50 cm.


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Toller Test! 

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an die AiO Wakü Spezialisten 
Die getestete AiO Wakü von be quiet lässt sich ja erweitern (mit Garantie Verlust). Ist es also möglich wenn ich mir das 280er Modell kaufe, einen zusätzlichen 140er Radiator und meine GPU (GTX1080 FTW) einzubauen? Benötige ich dann einen Ausgleichsbehälter oder würde es reichen den Kreislauf einfach voll zu befüllen bis sich keine Luft und co mehr im Kreislauf befindet? 

Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Bei der SL würde ich sagen du brauchst einen AGB. Ich weiß aber nicht ob die Pumpe überhaupt einen zweiten Kühler schafft


----------



## Blackout27 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Bei der SL würde ich sagen du brauchst einen AGB. Ich weiß aber nicht ob die Pumpe überhaupt einen zweiten Kühler schafft



Danke für die Info. Habe mich dann gestern noch etwas belesen und bin auf dieses Schmuckstück gestoßen. Ist wohl die bessere Wahl 

EK-XLC Predator 240  – EK Webshop


----------



## Skeen29 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Hallo,

habe gestern auch meine Silent Loop 240 bekommen. Die Pumpe ist ja bei allen 3 Varianten gleich. Ich geh daher davon aus, dass wenn sie einen 280er schafft sie auch beispielsweise einen 240er und einen 120er schafft. Sofern die Schläuche nicht zu lang werden und man den Garantieverlust in Kauf nimmt.
Bei mir ist sie jetzt in einem Mini ITX System mit I5 4670K @4,2 GHz und Fractal Core 500 Gehäuse verbaut. Der PC steht dabei direkt neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch. 
An der Verarbeitung kann man nicht nörgeln. Alles ist einwandfrei. Auch die Verpackung ist tadellos. 

Zu den Lautstärken: (gefühlt und ich bin sehr empfindlich)
Im IDLE hört man tatsächlich nur die Pumpe ganz leicht. Aber das ist echt extrem leise. Meine Freundin hört da nichts. Da ist das Summen einer Obstfliege neben dem Ohr lauter. Die Lüfter laufen alle bei 340 Umdrehungen.
Unter Last bleibt auch alles sehr leise. Die beiden Lüfter drehen mit ca. 800 Umdrehungen bei rund 68 °C CPU Temperatur. 
Die MSI GTX 1060 bleibt bei rund 900 Umdrehungen und 65 °C

Zum Vergleich:
Vorher war ein BeQuiet Pure Rock verbaut und die CPU ging nur bis 4,1 GHz
Im IDLE Lautlos Lüfter bei 340 Umdrehungen.
Unter last war es dann doch lauter. 75 °C bei 1400 Umdrehungen.
Die GTX wurde auch etwas lauter. 1100 Umdrehungen bei rund 68 °C.

Vielleicht hilft es ja dem Einen oder Anderem.


----------



## myLoooo (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Ich habe die Artic Freezer Liquid verbaut - und dort kann man nun nach Zeit die Pumpe hören. Gibt es ein Grund von Freezer für 70 auf das be quiet AIO zu wechseln? Habe noch eine Rückgaberecht und würde gerne ein gutes AIO verbauen.


----------



## Skeen29 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Also ich hatte zwischendurch mal die Freezer 240 von Arctic probiert. War dort jedoch auch nicht zufrieden. Die Pumpe war deutlich hörbar und die Verarbeitung war auch nicht so gut. 

Ich kann Dir die Silent Loop empfehlen. Was dort auch noch sehr gut ist, ist die Sache, dass der Radiator aus Kupfer ist und sie sich nachfüllen lässt. Damit ist sie schon mal deutlich haltbarer.


----------



## myLoooo (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Hmmm.. das stimmt - wie sieht es mit ein anderen AIO aus? eher die 240mm oder 280mm


----------



## Skeen29 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Was passt. Ich hab mich für die 240er entscheiden. Reicht aus wie ich finde. 
Hatte ganz früher eine Corsair H60 2te. Gen. Die war auch sehr gut und extrem leise. Lüfter muss man eh bei allen AIO s ersetzen.


----------



## Skeen29 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder der verbauten Kühlung.
Hab sie aber wieder ausgebaut und werde sie zurückgeben. Die max. 10 °C sind mir die 118 € nicht wert. Zumal mir wohl doch die Pumpe zu laut ist. Für die Größe des Pure Rock schlägt er sich dann doch sehr gut.


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

ganz nett, aber ich frag mich warum deine Bilder immer ein gelb-stich haben? stimmt dein weis-abgleich nicht? oder stimmt deine Lichtquelle im raum nicht? 5500K entspricht Tages licht alles darunter ist logisch dunkler sprich wärmer "gelber" entweder es liegt an dein licht oder dein weis-abgleich passt nicht.

nur mal als Anmerkung.

ansonsten netter test.


----------



## Skeen29 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Hab die Fotos mit einem S6 ohne Blitz abends nur bei Raumlicht gemacht. Wollte nicht erst die DSLR holen.


----------



## KonterSchock (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



tollertoni schrieb:


> Hab die Fotos mit einem S6 ohne Blitz abends nur bei Raumlicht gemacht. Wollte nicht erst die DSLR holen.


Ich mein nicht deine, ich meine die Bilder vom ersten Post, also jarafi pics.

nette Kiste von dir, deswegen der like.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

glaube die sind vor allem überberlichtet, damit der hintergrund weiß ist


----------



## Jarafi (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Ich mein nicht deine, ich meine die Bilder vom ersten Post, also jarafi pics.
> 
> nette Kiste von dir, deswegen der like.



Ich hab hier keinen Gelbstich, dahe rkann ich da wenig dazu sagen.

Grüße


----------



## Nachty (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Hm, kann man die Pumpe nicht mit der Aquaero steuern ?!? Um diese runter regeln!


----------



## EinDodo (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Nachty schrieb:


> Hm, kann man die Pumpe nicht mit der Aquaero steuern ?!? Um diese runter regeln!



laut Be Quiet soll man die nicht runter regeln und entsprechend mit 2200 laufen lassen...


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Nachty schrieb:


> Hm, kann man die Pumpe nicht mit der Aquaero steuern ?!? Um diese runter regeln!



wozu willst du die runter regeln?
Das muss man ja nicht. Im Gegensatz zu anderen, die lauter sind, ist die BeQuiet Pumpe ja leise.


----------



## Meroveus (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Zumal der Hersteller ausdrücklich vor einem Drosseln der Pumpe warnt, da es sonst zum defekt kommen kann.


----------



## bonbon2k (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Stört nur mich das grosse BeQuiet-Logo auf dem Kühler? Etwas mehr dezent wäre doch schöner 

Was mich aber auch irritiert ist, dass die Pumpe in allen Reviews als extrem leise betitelt wird aber manche User anscheinend doch von der Lautstärke genervt sind.


----------



## immortuos (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Die Pumpe ist ja auch dennoch auf dem CPU Kühler montiert, da ist trotz geringerer Vibration gegenüber einer DDC z.B immer noch kaum Entkopplung möglich, bei einer alleinstehenden Pumpe ist das mit Shoggy viel leichter.
Jeder hat halt andere Ansprüche, manche finden es reicht aus wenn man die Pumpe nicht "aus dem System heraushört", naja ist halt Ansichtssache, je nachdem wie laut der Rest vom System ist hört man auch die lauten AIO Pumpen nicht heraus 
Bei mir z.B ist mein BQ E10 das lauteste Bauteil am PC, der Rest ist im Idle unhörbar und unter Last dreht der NT Lüfter dann leider vollkommen unnötig auf...


----------



## Skeen29 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Also bei mir steht ja nun der PC mit oben auf dem Schreibtisch. Und da will ich unter Windows absolut nichts hören. Dies ist mit der Pumpe jedoch nicht möglich. 
Das lauteste war bis vor geraumer Zeit meine HDD. Diese habe ich nun durch eine SSD getauscht und man hört unter Windows gar nichts mehr. Einige Lüfter stehen unter Windows bzw. laufen bei rund 350 Umdrehungen. Da muss man schon das Ohr ans Gehäuse legen, damit man etwas hört.


----------



## Nachty (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Also ich höre da nichts, super leise


----------



## interfabi (14. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Hat jemand von den Silent Loop Besitzern Probleme mit Geräuschen?

Bei meiner SL 280 sind jetzt nach knapp 3 Wochen enorme Ratter/Nagel/Sprudelgeräusche festzustellen. Bin enorm enttäuscht. 

Nach kurzem googlen scheine ich aber nicht der Einzige zu sein. Wie siehts hier im Forum aus?

Update: Habe gerade ca. 3 Tropfen aufgefüllt. Jetzt ist sie wieder ruhig(er). Aber immer noch lauter als ganz zu Beginn.


----------



## Chimera (14. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Absolut keine Probleme. Läuft und läuft und läuft... Vorallem war ich überrascht, dass die Pumpe trotz 12V Dauerbetrieb deutlich leiser als das Asetek Zeugs ist (da hört man was, wenn man das Ohr bissel näher ranhält). Wobei ich halt auch nicht den ganzen Tag/die ganze Woche über mit dem Ohr 10cm vom PC entfernt sitze und ums verrecken nach Fehlgeräuschen suche. Solange da nix rauszuhören ist aus ca. 30-50cm, ist es mir eh schnurzfurzpiepegal (wobei ich aus der Entfernung auch den TR Macho leicht hörte unter Last, da mein Case nach oben hin halt offen ist). Nur die Lüfis konnten mich bisher nicht überzeugen. Sind zwar nicht laut, doch dafür halt rechte Schwachstromlüfis  Mal gucken, was da für welche demnächst mal drauf kommen. 
Falls es gluckert und man vermutet, dass es an Wassermangel liegen könnt, dann hat man ja zum Glück bei der SL den Vorteil, dass man es nachfüllen kann. Müsst man halt erst mal in Erfahrung bringen, mit welchem Kühlmittel sie befüllt wurde, denn sonst muss man sie ja erst komplett entleeren und dann komplett neu befüllen, um ein Kühlmittelmix zu vermeiden.


----------



## Jarafi (16. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Hab auch die 240 hier, bei der höre ich auch nichts.

Grüße


----------



## st0ni23 (17. November 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Ich will mir auch die Silent Loop 280 kaufen und mir dazu ein Fractal Design Define C Gehäuse gönnen. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die beiden Schäuche (lt. Review 39cm) lang genug sind, wenn ich den Kühler in die Front einbaue?


----------



## Chanks (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Habe auch die Probleme mit der Lautstärke. 

Ist bei mir innerhalb weniger tage deutlich lauter geworden, offnen um sie nachzufüllen möchte ich aber nicht, dadurch verliere ich doch die Garantie, oder? 

Ist schon recht enttäuschend nach so kurzer zeit


----------



## Chimera (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Chanks schrieb:


> Habe auch die Probleme mit der Lautstärke.
> 
> Ist bei mir innerhalb weniger tage deutlich lauter geworden, offnen um sie nachzufüllen möchte ich aber nicht, dadurch verliere ich doch die Garantie, oder?
> 
> Ist schon recht enttäuschend nach so kurzer zeit



Ein kleiner Blick in die Anleitung und deine Frage wäre auf wundersame Weise beantwortet gewesen  Denn hinten drin (bzw. auf den letzten Seiten -> siehe Bild) steht, dass du sie nach ner gewissen Zeit sowieso öffnen musst zum nachfüllen und dort kannst du auch sehen, wo du sie nachfüllen kannst  Das 240er und 280er Modell bietet da anscheinend nur die Möglichkeit an der Pumpe, das 120er Modell hat noch nen Stutzen am Radiator selbst.

@Topic: Seit heute sind bei meiner 120er 2 neues Lüfis ran gekommen: 2x SW3 HS. Und entweder hat ich schon wieder unglaubliches Glück oder aber Conrad CH hat nur gute Modelle, denn auch diese beiden machen weder gedrosselt noch aufgedreht negative Geräusche. Find die beiden sogar bis 1500 U/min leiser als die beiden zuvor angepappten SW2 (die gingen ja nur bis 1500 U/min). Eigentlich hät ich auch die normalen nehmen können, denn aktuell heizt mein Phenom nicht mal so sehr, dass die beiden die 1500er erreichen  Find es aber dennoch interessant, weder meine 140er noch die 120er machen diese Geräusche, welche DerKabelbinder damals in seiner Review dokumentierte...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chanks (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Chimera schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Blick in die Anleitung und deine Frage wäre auf wundersame Weise beantwortet gewesen  Denn hinten drin (bzw. auf den letzten Seiten -> siehe Bild) steht, dass du sie nach ner gewissen Zeit sowieso öffnen musst zum nachfüllen und dort kannst du auch sehen, wo du sie nachfüllen kannst  Das 240er und 280er Modell bietet da anscheinend nur die Möglichkeit an der Pumpe, das 120er Modell hat noch nen Stutzen am Radiator selbst.
> 
> @Topic: Seit heute sind bei meiner 120er 2 neues Lüfis ran gekommen: 2x SW3 HS. Und entweder hat ich schon wieder unglaubliches Glück oder aber Conrad CH hat nur gute Modelle, denn auch diese beiden machen weder gedrosselt noch aufgedreht negative Geräusche. Find die beiden sogar bis 1500 U/min leiser als die beiden zuvor angepappten SW2 (die gingen ja nur bis 1500 U/min). Eigentlich hät ich auch die normalen nehmen können, denn aktuell heizt mein Phenom nicht mal so sehr, dass die beiden die 1500er erreichen  Find es aber dennoch interessant, weder meine 140er noch die 120er machen diese Geräusche, welche DerKabelbinder damals in seiner Review dokumentierte...
> 
> ...



Das die Silent Loop nachgefüllt werden muss wusste ich auch, aber mir war nicht direkt klar ob es sich mit der Garantie verträgt, ist ja an und für sich auch eine "Modifikation"


----------



## Chimera (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Chanks schrieb:


> Das die Silent Loop nachgefüllt werden muss wusste ich auch, aber mir war nicht direkt klar ob es sich mit der Garantie verträgt, ist ja an und für sich auch eine "Modifikation"



Ok, tut mir leid, dann hab ich deine Frage schon bissel falsch-o-matisch verstanden. Nun, ich denke mal nicht, dass sie deswegen verfällt. Wobei... BQ schreibt ja was von "befüllen nach 2 Jahren" und dann ist die Garantie glaubs sowieso schon abgelaufen (oder hat sie 3 Jahre?). Nun ja, im Endeffekt hast du nur 2 Möglichkeiten: entweder auf die Garantie vertrauen und das Teil an BQ/Listan einschicken zur RMA oder halt auf die Garantie pfeifen und selber nachfüllen. Hat aber schon nen Haken: denn wenn die Geräusche nach dem nachfüllen nicht verschwinden und es doch evtl. ein defekt ist, dann hättest du vielleicht keinen Anspruch mehr auf ide Garantie. 
Wobei ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen kann, wie die Wakü innert kurzer Zeit an Flüssigkeit verlieren soll (ausser sie leckt, doch dies würdest du wohl sehen  ). Als ich beim Kollegen mal mit der Wakü half, da hörte man es sofort beim ersten Mal einschalten, dass noch Luft im Kreislauf bzw. Flüssigkeit fehlte. Nachdem das Teil dann aber mal befüllt und im Betrieb war, hörte man nix mehr. Falls deine also wirklich plötzlich weniger Wasser hat, würd ich auch mal kontrollieren, ob sie nicht irgendwo leckt. Und falls da nix zu finden ist, hat sie evtl. eben doch nen "Schaden" und dann würd ich eher mal ne RMA in Betracht ziehen anstatt selber rumschrauben. 
Tip: einfach mal Listan anschreiben und fragen. Die werden dir dann schon sagen, ob du sie einsenden solltest oder selber leicht nachfüllen kannst


----------



## interfabi (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Chanks schrieb:


> Habe auch die Probleme mit der Lautstärke.
> 
> Ist bei mir innerhalb weniger tage deutlich lauter geworden, offnen um sie nachzufüllen möchte ich aber nicht, dadurch verliere ich doch die Garantie, oder?
> 
> Ist schon recht enttäuschend nach so kurzer zeit



Wow. Und es werden immer mehr. 

Ich habe 2 Tropfen nachgefüllt. Das hat auch geholfen. Allerdings ist sie immer noch nicht so leise wie in den ersten Tagen. 

Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine Liste der Leute mit den Problemen machen?!


----------



## Chimera (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



interfabi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine Liste der Leute mit den Problemen machen?!



Dann müsstest du aber wenn schon eine doppelte Liste aufstellen, nämlich die ohne und die mit Probs. Denn was mir seit Jahren immer wieder in allen Foren u.ä. auffällt: es melden sich meist nur die Leute, welche ein problem mit dem Produkt haben und daraus wird dann leider oftmals fälschlicherweise geschlossen, dass soooo viele Probs haben. Hab selber mittlerweile 2 verbaut, ne 240er bei ner Kollegin kurz nach dem release (also ein eher frühes Modell) und seit einiger Zeit ne 120er bei mir, aber bei keinem der Modelle waren auch nur ansatzweise die klitzekleinsten Geräusche zu vernehmen. Das lauteste Teil waren immer die Pure Wings Lüfi, die selbst auf 50% gedrosselt das lauteste an dem Teil waren. Jetzt wo ich die SW3 drauf hab, hör ich von dem Teil nur noch unter Volllast das Rauschen der SW3, aber mehr nicht. 
Evtl. gleich mit in der Liste angeben, wo man sie gekauft hat, denn vielleicht(!) spielt auch der Händler ne Rolle (ob einer viele Modelle aus den ersten Chargen hat oder ob einer nur jeweils bei Bestellungen selber bestellt, usw.). Wobei man sich, wie immer in diesen Fragen, halt auch immer(!) bewusst sein muss: Geräusche sind und bleiben nun mal subjektiv und es kann gut sein, dass XY ein Modell mit für ihn störenden Geräuschen hat, aber wenn YZ und XZ das Modell mal anwerfen, sie gar nix von Geräuschen hören. Sieht man ja allgemein bei AIOs: da wird einem immer von abgeraten, da angeblich alle Modelle laute Pumpen haben, rattern und blubbern, blablabla... Doch selbst meine Cryorig A80 empfinde ich kein bisschen als laut oder störend, ganz im Gegenteil: sie werkelt leiser als zuvor der HR-02 Macho (der gab imemr ab ner gewissen Drehzahl ein leicht schabendes Geräusch von sich, was aber auch spontan wieder verschwand). 
Was ich zudem komisch find: bei ner AIO sackt der Wasserstand nicht innert ner Woche oder nem Monat so sehr ab, dass sie gleich ultralaut wird. Da frag ich mich eher, ob da nicht ein Defekt vorhanden sein könnt, z.B. ein kleines Loch, wo Wasser ausläuft (was man jedoch sehen sollte) oder halt sonst was vorliegt. Wegen nur 2 Tropfen sollte sie jedenfalls keine krassen Geräuschunterschiede machen, bei mehr schon


----------



## interfabi (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Chimera schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du aber wenn schon eine doppelte Liste aufstellen, nämlich die ohne und die mit Probs. Denn was mir seit Jahren immer wieder in allen Foren u.ä. auffällt: es melden sich meist nur die Leute, welche ein problem mit dem Produkt haben und daraus wird dann leider oftmals fälschlicherweise geschlossen, dass soooo viele Probs haben. Hab selber mittlerweile 2 verbaut, ne 240er bei ner Kollegin kurz nach dem release (also ein eher frühes Modell) und seit einiger Zeit ne 120er bei mir, aber bei keinem der Modelle waren auch nur ansatzweise die klitzekleinsten Geräusche zu vernehmen. Das lauteste Teil waren immer die Pure Wings Lüfi, die selbst auf 50% gedrosselt das lauteste an dem Teil waren. Jetzt wo ich die SW3 drauf hab, hör ich von dem Teil nur noch unter Volllast das Rauschen der SW3, aber mehr nicht.
> Evtl. gleich mit in der Liste angeben, wo man sie gekauft hat, denn vielleicht(!) spielt auch der Händler ne Rolle (ob einer viele Modelle aus den ersten Chargen hat oder ob einer nur jeweils bei Bestellungen selber bestellt, usw.). Wobei man sich, wie immer in diesen Fragen, halt auch immer(!) bewusst sein muss: Geräusche sind und bleiben nun mal subjektiv und es kann gut sein, dass XY ein Modell mit für ihn störenden Geräuschen hat, aber wenn YZ und XZ das Modell mal anwerfen, sie gar nix von Geräuschen hören. Sieht man ja allgemein bei AIOs: da wird einem immer von abgeraten, da angeblich alle Modelle laute Pumpen haben, rattern und blubbern, blablabla... Doch selbst meine Cryorig A80 empfinde ich kein bisschen als laut oder störend, ganz im Gegenteil: sie werkelt leiser als zuvor der HR-02 Macho (der gab imemr ab ner gewissen Drehzahl ein leicht schabendes Geräusch von sich, was aber auch spontan wieder verschwand).
> Was ich zudem komisch find: bei ner AIO sackt der Wasserstand nicht innert ner Woche oder nem Monat so sehr ab, dass sie gleich ultralaut wird. Da frag ich mich eher, ob da nicht ein Defekt vorhanden sein könnt, z.B. ein kleines Loch, wo Wasser ausläuft (was man jedoch sehen sollte) oder halt sonst was vorliegt. Wegen nur 2 Tropfen sollte sie jedenfalls keine krassen Geräuschunterschiede machen, bei mehr schon



Objektivität hin oder her. Fakt ist, dass sie lauter geworden ist. Dass kann auch meine Freundin bestätigen, die das eigentlich gar nicht interessiert. 

In den ersten Tagen war sie wie versprochen "silent". Doch der jetzige Zustand ist das nicht mehr. 

Und die Tatsache, dass nach 2 Wochen "nur" 2 Tropfen fehlten, finde ich nicht toll. Wie würde das nach 2 Jahren aussehen?

Ich werde den Versuch starten und das System um einen AGB erweitern, da ich davon ausgehe, dass die Geräusche aufgrund kleinster Luftblasen kommen. Ich werde also keine Offensive Richtung BQ starten. 

Trotzdem ist die Sache an für sich inakzeptabel für den Kunden. Ich habe nicht zufällig einen Luftkühler oder gar eine 2. Wakü rumliegen und kann es mir leisten die SL auszubauen, zurückzuschicken und womöglich Wochen lang auf eine Antwort à la "Wir können nichts für Sie tun" zu warten. Ich frage mich hier ernsthaft wie manche Leute sich das vorstellen. "Kannst ja einfach zurück-/einschicken". Eben nicht. 

Wenn das bei mehreren Leuten auftritt, egal wie viele das sind im Verhältnis zu denen wo es keine Probleme gibt, dann ist das ein fehlerhaftes Produkt bei dem gerade eine renomierte Firma wie BQ die Initiative ergreifen und Lösungen anbieten sollte. Eine serviceorientierte Lösung wie ich sie mir vorstelle könnte z.B. sein, dass BQ bei Anfrage einen Umtausch im Voraus liefert. So müsste man seinen Rechner nicht tagelang lahmlegen.

Ein solches "Eingeständnis" bei einem Produkt welches für die Firma Neuland ist, ist keine Schande. Im Gegenteil, es würde den Kunden und auch allen anderen die Servicequalität der Firma verdeutlichen. 

Danach sieht es momentan nicht aus: Silent Loop Pumpe rasselt - Seite 2


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Chimera schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du aber wenn schon eine doppelte Liste aufstellen, nämlich die ohne und die mit Probs. Denn was mir seit Jahren immer wieder in allen Foren u.ä. auffällt: es melden sich meist nur die Leute, welche ein problem mit dem Produkt haben und daraus wird dann leider oftmals fälschlicherweise geschlossen, dass soooo viele Probs haben.



Du hast absolut recht, natürlich macht keinen n Thread auf um zu sagen "hallo alles ist gut" 
Allerdings scheint sich derzeit durchaus abzuzeichnen, dass einige SL Probleme haben, was Luftgeräusche nach einer gewissen Laufzeit angeht. Nicht jedes Exemplar ist betroffen, dann würde das in den Foren ganz anders aussehen. Die Meldungen gubt es aber. Jetzt ist die frage: Warum? Eigentlich gibt es nur drei Möglichkeiten die mir einfallen.
1. Entweder irgendwo kann Wasser zu gut diffundieren und verdunsten (berichte über tropfende SL kenne ich nicht). Die Menge muss also so klein sein, dass es nicht tropft sondern direkt verdunstet. Schläuche, Fittings?
2. Einige Exemplare sind zu knapp befüllt und mit der Zeit haben sich dann selbst die kleinsten Luftbläschen gelöst und in der AiO Einheit gesammelt und der Wasserstand darin ist zu gering. (Alphacool, die die SL fertigen haben zum beispiel Probleme gehabt mit zugering befüllen Eiswolf AiOs er ersten Charge, die auch auf diesen rückwärtigen Strom setzen)
3. Fehlerhafte Pumpen, wobei ich das nicht glaube

Ich tippe auf 2^^


----------



## Chimera (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Du hast absolut recht, natürlich macht keinen n Thread auf um zu sagen "hallo alles ist gut"
> Allerdings scheint sich derzeit durchaus abzuzeichnen, dass einige SL Probleme haben, was Luftgeräusche nach einer gewissen Laufzeit angeht. Nicht jedes Exemplar ist betroffen, dann würde das in den Foren ganz anders aussehen. Die Meldungen gubt es aber. Jetzt ist die frage: Warum? Eigentlich gibt es nur drei Möglichkeiten die mir einfallen.
> 1. Entweder irgendwo kann Wasser zu gut diffundieren und verdunsten (berichte über tropfende SL kenne ich nicht). Die Menge muss also so klein sein, dass es nicht tropft sondern direkt verdunstet. Schläuche, Fittings?
> 2. Einige Exemplare sind zu knapp befüllt und mit der Zeit haben sich dann selbst die kleinsten Luftbläschen gelöst und in der AiO Einheit gesammelt und der Wasserstand darin ist zu gering. (Alphacool, die die SL fertigen haben zum beispiel Probleme gehabt mit zugering befüllen Eiswolf AiOs er ersten Charge, die auch auf diesen rückwärtigen Strom setzen)
> ...



Hab ich mitbekommen und heute dank nem Kumpel gar reproduzieren können und für nen kleinen(!) Teil evtl. auch die Ursache gefunden. Während meine Kollegin und ich die SL direkt am Netzteil betreiben, hat ein Kumpel seine nun seit ner Woche an nem Fan Header (im UEFI deaktiviert, damit imemr 100% Drehzahl). Heute dann ein Ton, als ob das Lager komplett trocken läuft (klang echt komisch). Haben sie dann mal ans Netzteil gehängt und weg war der Ton...
Haben dann mal mit dem Multimeter jeden seiner Fan Header gemessen und mussten feststellen: kein einziger lieferte permanent 12V. Der CPU_FAN war mit 11,75V noch am ehesten an 12V, die anderen 3 Pin lagen alle zwischen 11,2 bis 11,5V. Er wunderte sich auch, warum BQ die Drehzahl der Pumpe mit über 2200 U/min angab, sie bei ihm aber immer im Bereich von 2000-2100 U/min lief. Dennoch find ich es komisch, dass sie bei BQ so empfindlich auf Spannungsänderungen reagiert. Die Fractal betreibt mein Ex-Chef mit 7V und die läuft nun schon seit nem Jahr 1A+, ohne jegliche Nebengeräusche und die nutzt ja dieselbe Pumpe (bis halt auf die BQ Spezialität  ).
Jedoch denke ich mal, dass dies nicht bei allen der Grund sein kann, fänd ich jedenfalls echt krass, wenn dem doch so wäre. Wir haben dann auch gleich mal die Fan Header von zweien meiner Brettern gemessen (Asus P8Z77-M Pro und M4A87TD Evo) und da lagen die Spannungen an allen Headern näher an den 12V (zwischen 11,75-11,9V), aber eben auch nie voll an 12V. Falls(!) also die Spannung wirklich bei nem Teil die Ursache wäre, dann sollte BQ evtl. bei neueren Modellen explizit eine Nutzung nur am Netzteil empfehlen und falls nötig gleich noch nen Adapter beilegen. Aber eben, kann mir nicht gut vorstellen, dass es wirklich bei allen dies als Ursache haben könnt. Bei der ganzen Thematik fragte ich mich eben auch, wieviele sich wohl nicht daran halten, dass man die SL nicht drosseln soll und sie trotzdem gedrosselt betreiben... (ohne jetzt jemandem was unterstellen zu wollen). DA würd ich so nen Defekt noch als logische Folge sehen. 
Janu, im Endeffekt bin ich happy, dass weder meine A80, noch die SL irgendwelche Geräusche von sich geben und schön leise ihren Dienst vollziehen (wobei die SL seit dem Wechsel auf die SW3 nun auch deutlich leiser ist und mich nur noch die beiden eLoop in der Front nerven). Hoffe aber für alle geplagten, dass BQ da schnell eine zufriedenstellende Lösung anbietet.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Das wäre ja mal ein Ei, wenn das Teile wegen nem halben Volt und 100 rpm solche Faxen macht^^
Sollte ich ein Sample bekommen teste ich das mal, danke!


----------



## Chimera (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Das wäre ja mal ein Ei, wenn das Teile wegen nem halben Volt und 100 rpm solche Faxen macht^^
> Sollte ich ein Sample bekommen teste ich das mal, danke!



Grad das fand ich eben auch komisch, denn solche Schwankungen bei Mobos sind ja eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Drum find ich auch, dass falls die SL wirklich so empfindlich auf kleinste Spannungsabweichungen reagieren sollte, dann sollt BQ dies im Manual zukünftiger Modelle wohl besser erwähnen. Verstehe aber immer noch nicht so recht, warum sich die Kelvin und die Eisbaer mit gleicher Pumpe problemlos drosseln lassen, die SL aber nicht gedrosselt werden sollte...


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Die Pumpe der Kelvin ist nicht exakt gleich, zumindest hat Eddy das hier immer wieder extra betohnt.
Die Pumpe der SL scheint ohnehin schon langsamer zu laufen als die der Eisbaer (2600 vs 2200), dazu kommt dieser rückwärtige Strom, vlt ist das nicht ganz so unproblematisch - da kann man jetzt nur raten.

Wenn ich ein Sample bekomme, wovon ich ausgehe, hänge ich sie ans Aquaero und spiele mal etwas mit der Spannung


----------



## b1te (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Wie ist es eigentlich mit der Pumpe der Eiswolf? Ich dachte, dass diese und die Pumpe der SL auf demselben Design beruhen und eine Weiterentwicklung der Pumpe aus der Kelvin seien? Ich frage deswegen, weil man die Pumpe der Eiswolf scheinbar von 7 bis 13,5 V betreiben darf: Eiswolf - Technische Daten | Alphacool


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Die Pumpe in der Eiswolf dreht höher. Bedeudet umgekehrt, dass die Pumpe der SL schon ab Werk gedrosselt ist und deshalb wohl nicht noch weiter geregelt werden soll.


----------



## Chimera (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Pumpe der Kelvin ist nicht exakt gleich, zumindest hat Eddy das hier immer wieder extra betohnt.
> Die Pumpe der SL scheint ohnehin schon langsamer zu laufen als die der Eisbaer (2600 vs 2200), dazu kommt dieser rückwärtige Strom, vlt ist das nicht ganz so unproblematisch - da kann man jetzt nur raten.
> 
> Wenn ich ein Sample bekomme, wovon ich ausgehe, hänge ich sie ans Aquaero und spiele mal etwas mit der Spannung



Jo, da hast du natürlich recht: in der Kelvin fliesst das Wasser normal, wie in der Eisbaer und bei der SL umgekehrt  Aber meinte auch eher rein vom Pumpenmodell her. Die von der Kelvin dreht ja mit max. 2400 U/min, dürfte sich somit wohl um diese handeln, während glaubs die SL auf die Ultra Low Noise setzt (bin mir aber grad nicht so sicher). Naja, rein von der Pumpenstromversorgung her, da find ich halt die Lösung von Cryorig schon bissel besser: einfach ein SATA-Poweranschluss. Vorteil: dann kommt auch keiner auf die Idee sie zu drosseln


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

@b1te
Selbes Pupendesign heißt nicht identische Pumpe.  Natürlich sind die Pumpen für das jeweilige Modell etwas angepasst. Die einzlnene Brands wollen ja nicht Ware von der Stange wie bei Asetek, AVC oder CoolIT 

@Rest
Ein kleienr Denkanstoß, der komplette Aufbau einer Kelvin, Silent Loop oder Eisbaer sind ja schon grundlegend unterschiedlich. Hier nur rein die Pumpe zu vergleichen ist Fatal, denn das "TOP" der Pumpe spielt eine sehr sehr große Rolle bei der Leistung under der Lautstärke. Das saugende Prinzip der Silent Loop ist voll auf Lautstärke optimiert. Die Eisbaer eher auf Leistung, da sie ja auch erweiterbar sein soll. Die Kelvin ist eher so ein Zwischen Ding. Sie ungedrosselt keine Silent AIO, aber dafür erweiterbar. Aber für einen größeren Loop wäre sie auch wieder zu schwach, die Eisbaer schafft hier mehr, lässt sich aber auch einfacher erweitern. Die Silent Loop darf offiziell nicht erweitert und gedrosselt werden da sie schon hoch optimiert ist.


----------



## Chimera (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

@Eddy: Keine Ahnung, wie stark/gering euch eigentlich BQ bei der Fehlersuche miteinbezieht, auf alle Fälle würd mich dennoch mal interessieren, ob man dem Problem der rasselnden Pumpen schon endgültig auf die Schliche kam und die genaue Ursache betiteln kann? Weil einerseits kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen, dass es da so extreme Streuungen gibt (hab mittlerweile 3, eine bei mir und 2 bei Kollegen bzw. Kollegin verbaut und keine einzige macht solche Geräusche, während jene vom kumpel (welcher seine am Fan Header vom Mobo betrieb und nicht wie wir direkt am Netzteil) ja am Mobo angeschlossen auch zu ner Art rasseln neigte, aber am Netzteil betrieben wiederum nicht.
Wir haben dann ja an div. Mobos die einzelnen Fan Header gemessen und waren einerseits erstaunt, dass fast bei keinem wirkliche 12V anlagen, andererseits aber auch, dass die Pumpe so empfindlich auf so geringe Abweichungen reagierte. Falls sie aber (dank der Silentoptimierung) wirklich so allergisch auf Spannungsunterschiede sein sollte, dann wäre es wohl wirklich besser, wenn BQ den zukünftigen Modellen gleich nen Netzteiladapter beilegt und auch auf dessen Nutzung hinweist (wäre jetzt aus meiner Sicht ne sinnvolle Idee, auch wenn wohl ein Grossteil eh nie nen Blick ins Manual werfen sollt).


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Natürlich sind wir mit Alphacool voll involviert, schließlich ist es ja unsere Entwicklung. Tatsache ist, dass die RMA Quote aufgrund der Pumpe bei klar utner 1% liegt und damit weit unterhalb normaler RMA Quoten. Es ist die absolute Ausnahme, dass dieses Rasseln auftritt. 
Dennoch ist es natürlich ärgerlich, zumal wir aktuell nicht 100%ig genau wissen warum es entsteht. Das Problem ist eingegrenzt, aktuell geht es darum im entsprechenden bekannten Rahmen alle Faktoren nach und nach auszuschließen. Ich kann nach aktuellem Stand aber nicht bestätigen, dass es definitiv an den Spannungen liegt. Soweit mir bekannt, sind Probleme mit den Spannungsunterschieden an den Anschlüssen längst ausgeschlossen. Dazu gibt es eigentlich viel zu wenige Probleme denn kaum ein Boardhersteller hält sich hier an die Spezifikationen. 
Natürlich gilt das mit den Spannungen nicht, wenn jemand anfängt die Pumpe mit der Spannung zu regeln, das ist ja nicht umsonst untersagt  Wer hier mit 7V herum spielt ist in der Tat selbst Schuld.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Hi, Eddy,
ich hab dazu mal eine Frage, die mich interessiert.
Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Liste oder Zusammenstellung, wo aufgeführt ist, welche kompakte Wasserkühlung welchen Hersteller verwendet?
Corsair nutzt ja, soweit ich weiß, mehrere Hersteller..


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Das wollen die Hersteller leider gerne verschweigen, am besten alle denken, man entwickelt selbst 
Hier mal eine nicht ganz aktuelle Liste:
OEMs & Brands: Who Actually Makes Your Liquid Coolers? | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks


----------



## st0ni23 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Der be quiet! Support hat sich im eigenen Forum zu den rasselnden Pumpen der SL geäußert:

"Moin Moin Leute,
 vielen Dank für eure Geduld und Unterstützung.
 Wir haben jetzt die von euch beschriebenen Probleme der ratternden Pumpe analysiert und die Ursache gefunden.

 Wir haben in der Fabrik direkt vor Ort 3.000 Pumpen geprüft. 
 Wir konnten bei einer kleinen Anzahl der geprüften Pumpen einen Fehler an der Pumpe feststellen, welches dann letztendlich zu dem beschriebenen Rattern geführt hat. 
 Die Ursache für dieses Problem ist mittlerweile behoben worden.
 Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass wir zur Ursache keine weiteren Informationen mitteilen werden.

 Wir konnten jedoch auch weiterhin feststellen, dass viele der von euch reklamierten Pumpen gar nicht von diesem Fehler betroffen sind.
 Bei der Silent Loop Wasserkühlung wurde eine innovative Reverse-Flow-Pumpe verbaut. Auch wenn diese Pumpe im Vergleich zu herkömmlichen Pumpen leiser arbeitet ist sie in einer leisen Umgebung aus Entfernungen unter 30cm hörbar.
 Die gesamte Quote an reklamierten Silent Loops ist im Verhältnis zu den verkauften Geräten bereits sehr gering. Wir werden jedoch auch weiterhin daran arbeiten, diese zukünftig weiter zu reduzieren.
 Wenn eure Silent Loop dennoch Probleme bereiten sollte, dann schreibt mich direkt per PN an oder per Mail an Service(at)bequiet.com.
 Ich (wir) werden uns dann schnellst möglich bei euch melden und eine Lösung mit euch finden.

 Gruß Andre "

Quelle: Silent Loop Pumpe rasselt - Seite 8


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Das wollen die Hersteller leider gerne verschweigen, am besten alle denken, man entwickelt selbst
> Hier mal eine nicht ganz aktuelle Liste:
> OEMs & Brands: Who Actually Makes Your Liquid Coolers? | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks



Die Liste stimmt aber in einigen Punkten leider nicht ganz. Zum Beispiel ist Apaltek keine Firma, das ist ein Vermittlerbüro. In China gibt es sehr viele davon die fäschlicherweise als Hersteller präsentiert werden. Im Wahrheit ist das nur ein Büro das viele Kontakte zu vielen Herstellern hat und dann aus diesem Pool aus dem sie ein passendes Prdukt für das Brand heraus filtern. Der eigentliche Hersteller kann dann quasi jeder sein. Diese Büros gehen sogar oft so weit, das bei Firmenbesichtigungen ihr Logo vorne vor das Tor gestellt wird um den Besuchern tatsächlich eine eigene Fabrik zu suggerieren die ihnen aber nicht gehört. Klingt für uns in Europa schon sehr merkwürdig, ist dort aber Alltag. Auch Cooler Master produziert keine AIOs selbst.


----------



## Miiloo (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Was wäre denn ein Highend Luftkühler?


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Diese hier.
Produktvergleich be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3, Cooler Master MasterAir Maker 8, Cryorig R1 Ultimate, Noctua NH-D15 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Polypropylen (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Geil nachdem ich meine erste SL ja vom Support ausgetauscht bekommen habe, macht das Austauschgerät nun die gleichen faxen. Früher komplett lautlos außer man hält das Ohr dran und jetzt schon bei leisen Lüftern gut heraushörbar aus 1-2m Entfernung.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Wieder tauschen! Die sollen ruhig merken, dass da grundlegende Probleme gibt.
An deiner Stelle würde ich halt überlegen, das Austauschgerät - so es denn Neuware ist - direkt OVP zu verkaufen und dann umzusteigen. Es gibt genug AiOs die diese Faxen nicht machen, oder du gehst halt auf NH-D15 etc....


----------



## Polypropylen (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Wieder tauschen! Die sollen ruhig merken, dass da grundlegende Probleme gibt.
> An deiner Stelle würde ich halt überlegen, das Austauschgerät - so es denn Neuware ist - direkt OVP zu verkaufen und dann umzusteigen. Es gibt genug AiOs die diese Faxen nicht machen, oder du gehst halt auf NH-D15 etc....



Hab die ursprüngliche Bestellung im Januar bekommen und im März diesen Jahres das Neugerät zum Austausch. Nach sieben Monaten ey....

Welche macht denn nicht solche faxen? Die Corsair bzw Asetek Pumpen sollen ja prinzipiell relativ laut sein?


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

AiO Roundup Teil 2: Alphacool, Enermax, Lepa und Thermaltake - Lautstarkemessungen und Eindruck
ich fand die geregelten aseteks nicht störend lauter als die angeblich so leise bq/eisbaer


----------



## Gast20190527 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

am besten auf luftkühler ala noctua HD D15 setzen. Die Lüfter hörste auf 5v nicht und die Kühlleistung ist fast die gleiche wie bei einer AiO wenn nicht sogar besser. Habs sogar selbst getestet.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Polypropylen schrieb:


> Geil nachdem ich meine erste SL ja vom Support ausgetauscht bekommen habe, macht das Austauschgerät nun die gleichen faxen. Früher komplett lautlos außer man hält das Ohr dran und jetzt schon bei leisen Lüftern gut heraushörbar aus 1-2m Entfernung.



Dann tausch wieder aus.
Die Pumpe sollte unhörbar laufen. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, ist sie defekt.
Wichtig ist, dass die Pumpe immer auf 12 Volt läuft. Daraus solltest du achten.


----------



## Polypropylen (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann tausch wieder aus.
> Die Pumpe sollte unhörbar laufen. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, ist sie defekt.
> Wichtig ist, dass die Pumpe immer auf 12 Volt läuft. Daraus solltest du achten.



Ich halte das ehrlich gesagt für Quatsch und gehe eher von chronisch falscher Befüllung durch BQ aus. Das Pumpeninnere ist extremst verschachtelt, da sammelt sich total easy Luft! Werde die Tage mal folgendes probieren YouTube


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

was hälst du für quatsch?


----------



## Polypropylen (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> was hälst du für quatsch?



Das die Pumpe defekt sein soll. Das halte ich für Quatsch.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



Polypropylen schrieb:


> Das die Pumpe defekt sein soll. Das halte ich für Quatsch.



Oha. Wenn du also sagst, dass BeQuiet bzw. der Zulieferer, der die Pumpe füllt, das nicht gebacken bekommen bzw. dazu nicht in der Lage sind, sollten ja alle die Probleme haben.
Das tritt aber nur vereinzelnd auf und ist eben auf einen Defekt an der Pumpe zurückzuführen.
Kannst du denn deine Behauptungen belegen?


----------



## Venom89 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Das selbe habe ich bei einem Kollegen bei einer eisbaer 280 auch beobachten können. Da hatte sich wirklich eine Luftblase im radi gelöst und die Pumpe hörte sich an wie Defekt.

Nachdem entlüften und auffüllen ist seit Monaten Ruhe.

Also evtl keine Belege anfordern, sondern die Menschen dazu animieren so etwas simples zu überprüfen.
Erspart viel Arbeit.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Tja, das mag im einzelnen auftreten, aber doch nicht für die gesamte Serie.
Ich hab von den Silent Loops auch schon ein paar verbaut und alle sind leise. Kein einziger Defekt.


----------



## Polypropylen (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass 90% der Käufer das gar nicht mitbekommen weil sie irgendwelche Schrott Lüfter im Gehäuse haben oder die Pure Wings nicht runterregeln. Dann hört man von der veränderten Geräuschkulisse nämlich nichts. Ganz ehrlich, wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man zwei Geräte bekommt und beide nach wenigen Monaten die selbe Symptomatik zeigen? Und davon sind unzählige Berichte online zu lesen. Check mal die Videos vom dem Kerl, da schreiben viele Leute von dem Problem und nach dem entlüften der SL hatten die nie mehr Probleme!


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Wieso beschwerst du dich bei mir?
Nimm Kontakt mit BeQuiet auf und erkläre ihnen, dass sie da ein Problem haben.


----------



## bastian123f (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Schön, wenn immer gleich das Produkt kaputt ist. Das sind teilweise einfach nur Fertigungstoleranzen und Verschleiß. Wenn hier die Toleranz genau am Limit ist und diese innerhalb von 7 Monaten verschlissen ist, dann ist es eben Laut. Da hat bequiet was in der Planung falsch gemacht.


----------



## theGucky (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Also ich habe innerhalb von 8.5 Monaten 3 verschiedene Silent Loop 280 gehabt, da die ersten beiden nach je 3 Monaten kaputt waren. Und mit kaputt meine ich das sich ein Teil innerhalb der Pumpe gelöst hat und nicht permanent, aber immer wieder das Rad entweder teilweise abbremst oder ganz stoppt. Das kann ich gut mit dem HWinfo nachschauen, da genau in dem Moment wo die Pumpe knirschen und knacken von sich gibt auch die RPM Anzeige stark abfällt.
Bei einer der ersten ist die Pumpe auch mal komplett gestoppt und gab ein lautes Spulenfiepen von sich, da das Rad komplett blockiert war. RPM war 0.

Es waren auch 3 verschiedene Produktionsserien. 
Die erste AIO hatte einen Beipackzettel der sagte das die Pumpe UNBEDINGT auf 12V und 100% RPM laufen MUSS. Und so waren auch alle 3 eingestellt.
Die zweite AIO hatte keinen Beipackzettel. Die war der Ersatz vom Händler, der wollte auch die AIO vorab gesendet haben >_>.  Also lief mein PC 2 Wochen lang mit den einzigem Kühler den ich sonst noch hatte...einem i7-2600k Intel Stock Kühler...
Die dritte AIO, welche diesmal direkt von dem Mutterkonzern von BQ kam hatte diesmal sogar neue Ryzen Halterung. Aber hier war BQ zumindest mit dem Austausch recht fix. Die wollten die Seriennummer von meiner kaputten und habe dann direkt ne neue geschickt. Ich konnte auf diese warte und direkt ersetzen, bevor ich die kaputte losgeschickt hab.

Doch leider bringt alles nix.
Das mit den Blasen in System wäre zwar nachvollziehbar, aber dann muss es schon ein Design- oder Montagefehler sein. ALLE 3 AIO liefen rund eine Woche Tadellos und Leise. Danach fingen sie an ziemlich laut zu werden. 
Um es zu bescheiben, es hört sich u.a. ÄHNLICH wie ein Schleifen an, aber Blasen im Schlauch bzw. Pumpe trifft es warscheinlich eher. Problem nur das diese Blasen von alleine nicht weggehen.
Und als Laie in Sachen Wasserkühlung sollte ich die ja besser nicht öffnen.
Aber um das Schleifen gehts mit Hauptsächlich nicht, ich nutze eh nen Headset. Nur wenns leise ist hört ich die Pumpe ziemlich stark....Ich habe 4 Lüfter und eine HDD im System und die Pumpe ist lauter als alle zusammen...nur die1080 TI auf hochtouren ist lauter.

Falls ihr wissen wollt wie sich die Pumpe anhört wenn die kaputt ist. Hier ist ein Video das ich HEUTE aufgenommen habe, die AIO ist gerademal 9 Woche in Betrieb.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uSJd2lUMmc

Während man das knacken hört fällt die RPM von ~2200 auf knapp 1000RPM. 
Nachdem das knacken mehrmals ertönte gab es auf einmal ein ganz lautes knacken und sie lief wieder "normal/laut"....

Zusätzliche Informationen:
Radiator ist vorne mit einer pull Konfiguration.
CPU ist ein geköpfter i7-7700k mit Turbo OC (Alle Kerne laufen auf 4.5GHz Turbo-Takt anstatt nur einer). Maximal Temperatur ist 56°C mit 60Watt Verbrauch spitze.
Der Radiator und die Pumpe sind gefühlt <30°C Warm und ohne weiteres Anfassbar.
Mit 5GHz OC wird der auch nur 65°C warm bei biszu 105Watt Verbrauch. Allerdings geköpft.
UNGEKÖPFT wurde mein i7-7700k auf 5GHz mit Slient Loop 280 >90 grad heiß!!!!. Vermutlich eine Luftblase im TIM der CPU (beim köpfen zeigten sich Anzeichen dazu).

Die CPU wurde mit dem alten Stock Kühler (i7-2600k Stock Kühler mit Kupfer Kern) auch nur max 75°C warm mit selben OC unter Prime 95....nur laut war der -.-

P.S.
Ehrlich gesagt ich habe mit dem Ausfall der Pumpe gerechnet....aber erst Heilig Abend, denn da sind die 3 Monate rum, bei denen auch die ersten beiden verreckt sind.
Glücklicherweise habe ich Donnerstag schon einen Ersatz LUFTKÜHLER bestellt. Einen Noctua U14s. Theorhetisch sollte dieser ebenfalls unter 60°C bleiben, dazu noch Lautlos und zuverlässig auf langer Sicht. Und er kostet nur die hälfte...

Ich wollte im März dieses Jahres meinem neuen PC nur was gutes gönnen...eine AIO, damit nicht nen 1 KG Kühler vom Board/CPU hängt... Leider wollte der Händler und BQ kein Geld zurück geben (nur nen Ersatzgerät), sonst hätte ich schon längst den U14s drinne.

P.P.S.
Sorry das der Beitrag so groß ausfällt, ich schreibe selten in Foren. Aber wenn, dann viel XD


----------



## Creeju (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Also ich kann die negativen Berichte leider absolut bestätigen. Bei mir ging die erste Pumpe noch wegen einem Fiepen zurück - hätte ich mal bloß behalten.
Die zweite Pumpe hat fünf bis sechs Monate gehalten, das war schon lang. Danach ging das Klackern/Rasseln los.
Also hab ich erst mal alles versucht. Auffüllen, dezentes Schütteln (wie vom Support empfohlen), stundenlanger Leerbetrieb mit gerade nach oben gerichtetem Schlauch, etc.
Hat alles nichts gebracht, also wieder eingeschickt (beide Male bei Listan direkt).

Das zweite Ersatzgerät hat mit dem Klackern im Dezember angefangen und hat mittlerweile auch mehrere Male dieses formschöne Schleifgeräusch von sich gegeben, wobei die RPM von 2200 Normalbetrieb auf bis unter 300 RPM gefallen sind.
Danach klang es erst mal subjektiv besser, kaum ein Klackern zu hören. Hatte sich wohl genug Spielraum vom Schaufelblatt geschliffen. Die verstärkte Unwucht hingegen hört man im Betrieb dann aber leider doch raus und auch das Klackern kommt wieder.
Mir reicht es jetzt, ebenso wie theGucky wollte ich meinem Mainboard und meiner CPU eigentlich mehrere Kilogramm Aluminium ersparen, aber jetzt kommt eben doch Noctua D15 drauf und dann ist endlich Ruhe am Tisch.

Nach dem Early-Access-Gehäuse Dark Base Pro 900 hatte ich mir von der Silent Loop eigentlich mehr erhofft. Aber vielleicht liegt die Schuld hier auch bei Alphacool, die scheinen mit ihren Pendants zur SL ja die gleichen Probleme zu haben.
Wirklich schade, dass sonst keine vernünftige Vollkupfer-AIO auf dem Markt ist. So eben doch wieder Luft, weil mir ein Custom Loop eigentlich zu viel Arbeit ist. Nach dem Stress mit der Silent Loop scheint die aber erstaunlich gering...


----------



## sheldor_online88 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Die SilentLoop ist von Haus aus nicht richtig befüllt, Abhilfe sollte das verschaffen, guckst du youtube:

YouTube


----------



## fuma.san (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



sheldor_online88 schrieb:


> Die SilentLoop ist von Haus aus nicht richtig befüllt, Abhilfe sollte das verschaffen, guckst du youtube:
> 
> YouTube



Scheint nicht besonders kompliziert zu sein, ist aber schon böld wenn man das bei einer neuen Silentloop machen muss. Man kauft sich ja gerade eine AIO damit man die gerade NICHT warten musss.


----------



## Creeju (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



sheldor_online88 schrieb:


> Die SilentLoop ist von Haus aus nicht richtig befüllt, Abhilfe sollte das verschaffen, guckst du youtube:
> 
> YouTube



Habe ich bei allen Modellen versucht, mal mehr oder minder ausführlich, bei den letzten zweien aber bis zum letzten Tropfen.
Hatte nur leider immer das gleiche Ergebnis - nach einiger Zeit war die Pumpe futsch.


----------



## sheldor_online88 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Hast du sie genau so befüllt wie oben beschrieben? Immer mit 12 volt? Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Pumpe einfach so kaputt geht. Ist schliesslich eine Alphacool Ceramic und die kannst du auch einzeln kaufen.


----------



## Creeju (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*



sheldor_online88 schrieb:


> Hast du sie genau so befüllt wie oben beschrieben? Immer mit 12 volt? Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Pumpe einfach so kaputt geht. Ist schliesslich eine Alphacool Ceramic und die kannst du auch einzeln kaufen.



Ich habe sie nicht genau befüllt wie der Kollege in dem Video, aber so voll, dass der Radiator kein Gluckerfest mehr war und die Pumpe beim Anlaufen nicht mehr klang wie ein Außenbordmotor. Immer mit 12V ja. Der Anschluss stand immer auf DC und die Drehzahlen waren im einwandfreien Betrieb immer auf circa 2200 RPM.
Testen kann ich jetzt leider nicht mehr, die letzte defekte SL ist jetzt zurück an den Händler und da bleibt sie auch. Für so einen Spaß fehlen mir Zeit und Porto-Geld.


----------



## Chimera (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

Es gibt schon ne Alternative, die jedoch mit nem "Aber" behaftet ist: die Swiftech H220 X2 bzw. H240 X2, sind jedoch hier in Europa nicht so einfach zu bekommen. Plus find ich persönlich 2 Dinge an ihr nicht so toll: 1) dass wegen dem AGB und der Pumpe am Radi ein Push-Betrieb von innen nach aussen nicht geht und 2) dass sie doch relativ teuer ist. Kollege hat den Vorgänger in den USA bestellt, die H220 und nach nem Tausch der Lüfis, ist das Teil noch echt geil, er nutzt sie jedoch im reinen Pullbetrieb mit 2 Noctua Lüfis (dabei verschenkt er zwar etwas Leistung, doch dafür kann er sie normal im Deckel anbringen).   Bei der Swiftech kommt mit dem Apogee XL ein Kühler zum Einsatz, der nicht zu den schlechtesten gehört.
Ansonsten gibt es halt nur noch die Kits im etwas höheren Preisbereich, sei es von Alpha, Phobya, EKWB, Magicool, etc. Da muss man zwar etwas basteln, ddoch schwerer als nen PC zusammenzubauen ist es nun wahrlich auch nicht  Dafür hat man danach auch was ordentliches.


----------



## sheldor_online88 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Review] be quiet! SILENT LOOP - Kompaktkühlung Richtig und Leise?*

@Creeju
Das Problem ist nicht der Radiator. Sondern die Pumpe/Kühler selbst voll zu kriegen und das geht nur mit der Methode wie auf Youtube verlinkt. Andernfalls wirst du immer Luft im System haben, ich hab die Pumpe selber mal geöffnet und die hat lauter kleiner Kammern,  ähnlich einer Binenwaabe, vermutlich von der Herstellung so und da sammelt sich gerne Luft. Es gibt von dem Kollegen auch noch ein Video wo man das genau sieht.


----------

